

Ask HN: A website for showing off your stuffs - sammville

just trying to evaluate this idea. It is basically a website for showing off your new or expensive stuffs. People love to show their friends what they just bought especially the ladies. A photo of what you want to show would be uploaded and people can comment and review it. I have other ideas on how to make it work but this is the MVP.<p>HN members please advice on what you think of the idea and any suggestions.
======
jeffmould
Honestly I have no idea what kind of business it would make. It may take off,
it may not.

IMO though I wouldn't be inclined to use it. First, if I buy something nice,
new, or expensive and I want my friends to know about it, I will either put it
on Facebook or tell them over the phone or in person. I know everyone I friend
on Facebook personally, I have met all of them in person and talk to them at
least once a month on average in some setting either via Facebook, email, in
person, or on the phone. With that in mind though, of the over 500+ friends I
have there, I would only share a purchase with maybe 20-30 of them at most
depending on the purchase. I have lists setup on Facebook for all my friends,
broken down into groups such as College, Work, Family, etc... From there when
I post things to my wall I direct those posts only to those lists, meaning
that others can't see the post. So I can control who sees what and knows what
about things I do at a very granular level. Even though the average person
probably doesn't have this level of granularity setup on Facebook, the thought
process behind sharing is probably the same to some extent.

As for competition, I think there are several avenues you may not have
considered. First, social shopping sites are starting to popup everywhere.
Fancy (<http://www.thefancy.com>) is one that I can think of off the top of my
head. There is also a site that lets women, and I think men, rate each others
clothing choice.

Now, I will say that the concept of social shopping is powerful and if you can
tap into the market with something unique and powerful you may have your hands
on something. I for one know that I usually look to friends when deciding on a
major purchase. If you could somehow incorporate a deals functionality, maybe
like a Groupon into it, where if you can convince a bunch of friends to buy
something you work out a discount with the store, that could potentially take
off.

------
Ryan_IRL
What's the advantage of this over using Facebook and/or Twitter?

~~~
sammville
People normally do this on facebook using the photos feature It would be a
website that is basically for doing that and learning about what your friends
just bought and been able to know cool new products or clothing. The ladies
always want to know what their friends think of their dresses or makeup while
the men love to know what other think of his new perfume, suit or car.

~~~
Ryan_IRL
What's the current competition? In other words, is there another site doing
something similar?

~~~
sammville
Presently i can't find anyone doing with the same idea..

~~~
Ryan_IRL
I couldn't either. I'd be interested in helping you develop this idea further
if you're interested in a technical co-founder.

You can find my contact info on my site ryanleland.com

------
pclark
sounds like svpply.com

